# هام لكل عضو جديد (مواضيع للمشرف المميز أبو الحلول)



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*
طريقة إرفاق ورفع الملفات ضمن المشاركات في الملتقى

شرح طريقة رفع الصور في المشاركات

شرح الطريقة السليمة للبحث الأمثل عن المعلومة في الملتقى... 

شرح طريقة التبليغ عن المشاركات السيئة

كيف نستفيد من الصور المرفوعة على النت؟؟

وأضيف ملاحظات هامة:
1- يرجى البحث في الصفحات السابقة حيث يمكن ان تجد مبتغاك قبل طرح موضوع جديد لطلب أمر معين

2- **يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي موضوع . في حال مخالفة ذلك ستعرض نفسك للإيقاف من المشاركة في الملتقى .*

3- الرد بشكل لائق وعدم الرد بشكل جارج أو فيه استهزاء
*
مع تحياتي وتمنياتي لكم بالاستفادة من اللمنتدى وإفادتنا فهذا المنتدى منكم وإلكيم

مع خالص شكرنا للأخ المشرف المميز أبو الحلول على المواضيع المفيدة والهامة لكل عضو سواء كان جديد أو قديم
*


----------

